# Snowgility



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever done agility on snow?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epz0gFbfrTQ

I always assumed it would be dangerous because of the slip risk (ice likes to hide under snow) but those of us with big coated or northern breeds would probably do better in conditions like this! :whoo:


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I like this idea. I would think it wouldn't be a huge risk as long as there was no ice.

Most of us up here (save the mushers and skijorrers) have to go indoors with our dog sports in the winter. I asked about tracking in snow and my club laughed. Since it is against the rules to trial a dog in snow, they don't train in it.

I might lay tracks in snow this winter, though, just because Sam enjoys it so much and I'd hate to have him unable to do it all winter. We'll just make them shorter and keep an eye on his paws or use booties.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

It's hard to know where there's ice though, and snow conditions change constantly with the weather. You'd have to go over the whole field and check. I'm guessing that's why no one does it here... that and there's a lot more people and dogs that can't stand the cold than there are that can't stand the heat. I always though that was unfair but oh well.

We had to train in a horse arena in the winter and that was no fun. Dog came back smelly and dirty every time and if they didn't remove the poop he'd be on it like a magnet. Not to mention the pigeons flying around in the rafters...

Tracking in the snow would actually be a very useful skill, given how deadly avalanches and getting lost in the winter woods is. I'm surprised they don't even want to do it for the practice.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Indigo said:


> It's hard to know where there's ice though, and snow conditions change constantly with the weather. You'd have to go over the whole field and check. I'm guessing that's why no one does it here... that and there's a lot more people and dogs that can't stand the cold than there are that can't stand the heat. I always though that was unfair but oh well.
> 
> We had to train in a horse arena in the winter and that was no fun. Dog came back smelly and dirty every time and if they didn't remove the poop he'd be on it like a magnet. Not to mention the pigeons flying around in the rafters...
> 
> Tracking in the snow would actually be a very useful skill, given how deadly avalanches and getting lost in the winter woods is. I'm surprised they don't even want to do it for the practice.


Dogs trained in protection can't be used for SAR work (at least up here), so they wouldn't be able to be called upon to track avalanche victims. The SAR dog/handler pair that trains in obedience and tracking with us do train in SAR in the winter. That tracking style is quite a bit different than Schutzhund tracking and right now she's trying to work with her dog to understand when she wants each because the dog keeps getting confused. She'll revert back to SAR style tracking which is easier for her in the middle of a tough Schutzhund track.

I've considered trying SAR with Sam if his drive for protection doesn't pan out, but my husband worries about us both being sent out into the elements and the wilderness if we became an active pair. 

Back on topic...

Up here we rarely have much ice, so it would probably be pretty safe, but I remember that our snow in Illinois often did have patches of ice underneath. You're right that you'd have to walk the whole field and check it out each time. I'm betting, though, that huskies and malamutes would go nuts over it and it would be fun to watch with the snow flying everywhere!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooooh you're part of the Schutzhund crowd. That explains it then. 


packetsmom said:


> I've considered trying SAR with Sam if his drive for protection doesn't pan out, but my husband worries about us both being sent out into the elements and the wilderness if we became an active pair.


I'm sure you two could handle yourselves!  It could be very rewarding if you decide to do that.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We train in the winter in a horse arena and I know how hard it was to run in big snow boots or your feet freeze. Did a face plant once trying to get my feet to catch up to my body. I guess as long as the snow was checked out and it was not too cold, there is no reason not to do it.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think we should hurry up and get a patent on this idea and then market it like dockdogs and make our fortunes.


----------

